# Fn button



## exemplaria (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you have assigned to your Fn button?  Please state your camera as well.  I had a D3100, and the obvious choice there was ISO.  Now with a D7000, none of the options are all that important, given that ISO, metering, focus, WB all have their own buttons.  

While we're here, what and why do you have set to your U1 and U2 options?  Thanks.


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 13, 2012)

I have mine set to turn on/off the level display on both my D3s and D800


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 13, 2012)

D7000

I have the function button set to AE Lock.  I have the AE/AF Lock button set to AF ON.  I have the DoF preview button set to '1st item in my menu' which is commander mode for my flash.  The OK button while shooting resets the focus point to the center.


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 13, 2012)

On my D5100, I keep switching between ISO and White Balance, depending upon what I need more right now.

On my Ricoh GR Digital IV, I have 2 Fn buttons, and the first one is for AE lock (does automatically switch to Metering in manual, which I use a lot on this camera) and selftimer (which I need a lot for lowlight). I actually would like another button for AF execution in manual focus.


----------



## exemplaria (Nov 13, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> I have mine set to turn on/off the level display on both my D3s and D800



Do you use this a lot?  This is what I have now, but mostly because I thought "Hey that's kind of slick".  I never really use it though, and if I ever really need to level a photo it's so durn easy to do in PS that I don't worry about it.


----------



## nmoody (Nov 13, 2012)

On my D3100 its set to ISO


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 13, 2012)

If you have a D3100 or D5100, ISO is really the only sensible choice unless you're a dedicated follower of the autoISO cult.  On those cameras I'd much prefer to have auto WB than auto ISO though.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 13, 2012)

D300 & D700 Fn button is set for Auto Bracketing.


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 13, 2012)

D200, DoF preview (never use the damn thing.) 
D3s - unused (everything I need is external already.)


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

Fn button = DOF preview

U1 and U2 are programmed for -/+ exposures for HDR.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 13, 2012)

D700, FN button set to non-cpu lens selection.


----------



## DorkSterr (Nov 13, 2012)

Fn = virtual horizon on mines.


----------



## exemplaria (Nov 13, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Fn button = DOF preview
> 
> U1 and U2 are programmed for -/+ exposures for HDR.



Doesn't the D7000 have a separate DOF preview button, and you can't you just use auto bracketing for HDR?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

exemplaria said:


> Doesn't the D7000 have a separate DOF preview button, and you can't you just use auto bracketing for HDR?



I guess I erred in my response.  What is the Fn in the instructions I have set up for Access Top Item in My Menu, which for me is Virtual Horizon.  It also serves double duty as my "Dammit!  My old film camera had the lens release button in the _exact same place_, and my right middle finger is still programmed to push it to release the lens" button.

You can set either the Fn or DOF button to several choices.  I usually have the DOF button for DOF, but sometimes will change it depending on what I'm shooting.

Autobracketing only give me 3 exposures.  I expand on those to 9 exposures with U1 and U2.


----------



## exemplaria (Nov 13, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I expand on those to 9 exposures with U1 and U2.



How do you do this?  I am currently reading the fine manual, but still don't see how this is possible.


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 13, 2012)

exemplaria said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > I have mine set to turn on/off the level display on both my D3s and D800
> ...



oh yeah, I use it all the time. its more useful for some types of shooting more than others, but I still use the virtual horizon function a good amount.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2012)

I have mine set to 5:4 aspect ratio crop, APS-C crop, and Full-Frame capture size.


----------



## ratssass (Nov 13, 2012)

exemplaria said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I expand on those to 9 exposures with U1 and U2.
> ...


...i,too,would like to know how you do that,please.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

exemplaria said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I expand on those to 9 exposures with U1 and U2.
> ...



Thank Bynx for the method.


----------



## ratssass (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you,both :cheers:


----------

